# diferencia entre PT100 y PT1000



## torres007 (Ene 28, 2008)

Hola a todos,

Se que para una de estas sondas, el valor que acompaña a PT es la impedancia del sensor resistivo a 0ºC (100 ohm y 1000 ohm). He visto por ahi que hay hasta PT25. Qué diferencia hay entre usar una y otra? El rango de medida tiene algo que ver con el valor de la impedancia del sensor?


Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## elgiovy (Feb 9, 2008)

hola amigo , bueno tal vez te pueda dar un ejemplo para que me puedas entender

imaginate que tienes una red de 220 voltios y tienes que llevarlo 100 KM de distancia te daras cuenta que la caida de tension es considerable , por la distancia y el calibre del conductor que usaras

ahora imagina que solo tienes una red de 100Kv y tienes que llevarlo a misma distancia te daras cuenta que la caida de tension es despreciable


lo mismo sucede con el pt1000  que es apropiado para tomar medidas cuando eel sensor esta colocado a grandes distancias , la variacion de la resistencia es despreciable y te dara una lectura de la temperatura mas precisa, logico que esto tiene instrumentos que aceptan ese tipo de termoresistencia,

me olvidada decirte que la variancion de resistencia por grado de temperatura es mucho mayor en el pt1000 comparado con el pt100


espero ayudado en algo, a ver si alguein mas puede ayudarte,soy nuevo en esto del foro

saludos y suerte
elgiovy


----------



## Gradmaster (Feb 27, 2008)

muy facil, la resistencia de un PT100 es de aproximadamente 100 Ohms a los cero grados y por suposicion el PT1000 es de 1KOhm para la misma temperatura, la variacion en el PT100 es cercana a los 3,18 Ohms por grado centigrado, lo mas sencillo para que veas las variaciones busca una hoja de datos ahi encontraras escalas de medida, saca un promedio, entre cada 25 grados para mayor exactitud, espero sirva de algo la información, saludos.


----------



## Colomer (Dic 8, 2012)

En el enlace características de la PT100 y PT1000 puedes ver las curvas relación temperatura-resistencia de una PT100 y PT1000.


----------



## Nepper (Dic 16, 2012)

además tene en cuenta que las PT100 pueden venir con 2, 3 o 4 cables para correjir justamente estos problemas.
Utilizando un sistema identico al puente de wheatstone
podemos reducir el error de la resistencia del cable a 0.





pero eso no quita lo que dijo elgiovy


----------

